# Puss stopped using his cat bed



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

He absolutely loved it.....and then we washed it and now he wont go near it! He has a sniff and opts for the washing pile instead :rolleyes5:

I've tried spraying a little feliway spray on it but still no luck. Any ideas how I can tempt him to use it again?


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you tried putting his favourate treat in there? Or maybe giving your cat a good brush and place some of his own hair in there. 

You could also try catnip or valerian. Rub it into the catbed, im sure he would soon be rubbing up agaist it.

One last thing, sounds gross, but my cats love worn socks. Maybe pop one of those in his bed lol

Good luck 

Nikki


----------



## woodencats (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, 
perhaps try washing it again with no detergent or softener. I often wash ours first time around with a bit of detergent, then do a second wash with nothing added to rinse clean. Most cats really are sensitive to scents from detergents and softeners..might work if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## rainmonkey (Dec 31, 2011)

I was also going to suggest rewashing with no detergent. Cat's don't like strong smells so maybe it's the smell of the washing powder putting him off. The other ideas such as his favourite treats or using cat hairs to rescent the bed are great to try too.


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Finally managed to (sneakily) get him back to using it.

Rewashing just with warm water and have draped some of his unwashed bedding over it. Hurrah!


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Here he is TeeHee


----------

